# Microwave Oven -Magnetron



## ramakanta (Jul 26, 2012)

How microwave Oven's Magnetron generate microwave . please Explained with details (with figures if possible)?? 


*s18.postimage.org/ape75720l/Magnetrons.jpg

and whats parts inside the Magnetron..

Thank you.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 26, 2012)

man! You should be banging your head against the Microwave. Just Kidding!
I hope this link clears out everything. Cavity magnetron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 27, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> man! You should be banging your head against the Microwave. Just Kidding!
> I hope this link clears out everything. Cavity magnetron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanx..


----------



## Techguy (Nov 22, 2012)

thats dangerous..


----------



## RCuber (Nov 22, 2012)

haha this reminds me of my "Microwave and Radar" classes during my diploma years


----------

